
IBM sues Groupon over 1990s patents related to Prodigy - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/ibm-sues-groupon-saying-it-infringes-patents-related-to-1990s-prodigy-service/
======
godzillabrennus
As if Groupon didn't have enough problems already...

